# Best lens for close up shots



## Oreorulz2000 (Feb 4, 2017)

I have a NIKON D3300 camera and want to get into photography especially with inverts and other smaller species of reptiles and mammals. I need some help finding the perfect lens for it though.


----------



## The Snark (Feb 5, 2017)

When you find that perfect lens do post it. I did some research after getting our 3400. Step one, have a six figure a month income. Step 2, choose one from Nikon's Nikor line or an after market company. Step 3, compromise as there is no perfect end all be all lens and focal distance appears to be measured in Angstrom units, step 4, go stark raving insane.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Feb 6, 2017)

Nikon 40mm macro. I use it almost exclusively. $200 new, you can likely find a used one cheaper than that on eBay if you shop smart.
I just uploaded a photo to the forum gallery called "Ephebopus murinus" that was taken with this lens.
It has built in auto-focus along with manual.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## advan (Feb 7, 2017)

Really any dedicated macro prime lens(1:1) will do. Do not get fooled by zooms that say "macro" in their names. Even your kit lens reversed, with practice and decent lighting can get you results. 

This was shot with D3100 with kit 18mm-55mm reversed and a speedlight:

1/2" DLS 2i _Psalmopoeus reduncus_ spinnerets. 







Macro is mainly about practice and lighting. Good luck and welcome to macro! -Chad

Reactions: Like 5 | Award 1


----------



## The Snark (Feb 8, 2017)

advan said:


> Macro is mainly about practice and lighting.


And, it appears to me, of having the patience of the average glacier attached to a section of the brain that is entirely dormant or suffering from total atrophy in my case. To wit, "Honey, there are teeth marks and slobber on the camera. Did you try taking macros again?"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Feb 9, 2017)

I really think photography is one of those left hand right hand brain things that requires abstract thinking. I'm supposedly the extreme of left brain - pure logic. As such, some things just don't click. For example, I love snooker. I can watch the pros for hours. But I couldn't pot a straight shot if the pocket was a basketball hoop.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Feb 23, 2017)

IMO, macro photography is a constant battle of having deep enough DOF vs detail-destroying diffraction depending where you set the aperture. Too far on either end and you'll get poor results. Focus stacking eliminates the DOF problem, but you need to have the camera on a tripod and your subject has to be perfectly still for it to work. Not really practical out in the field, but maybe in a controlled indoor setting, it could be used to shoot tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## The Snark (Feb 23, 2017)

Speaking of macros. This camera, Nikon 3400, has a freeze motion setting where it can take 5 frames per second at full 24 meg pixel res. I was thinking that would be the cat's meow if I could couple it to a good macro lens to catch those spider eyes and antics. You know, pigeon hunting with a rapid fire anti aircraft gun kind of stuff. But I can't find any info on doing this, from Nikon or after market. Anyone have any clues or hints?


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Feb 24, 2017)

The Snark said:


> Speaking of macros. This camera, Nikon 3400, has a freeze motion setting where it can take 5 frames per second at full 24 meg pixel res. I was thinking that would be the cat's meow if I could couple it to a good macro lens to catch those spider eyes and antics. You know, pigeon hunting with a rapid fire anti aircraft gun kind of stuff. But I can't find any info on doing this, from Nikon or after market. Anyone have any clues or hints?


Not sure about the freeze motion settingraphics, not even sure if my camera has it. There are a couple of other options to freeze motion 1.) Use a shutter speed upwards of 1/1000 of a second if your subject is really zipping around. And 2.) Take a series of photos of the same subject in the same position and use photoshop to layer them on top of one another. If you do it right it can give you far more detailed shots than just a single photo. (I have only seen the latter used in astro-photography but the same principal may still apply). As far as lenses go, you already know I'm an advocate for the Nikon 40mm dx macro. Nothing negative I can say about it.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## The Snark (Feb 24, 2017)

Aha. Has a shutter speed of up to 1/4000, adjustable @ up to 5 frames/second and wants a whole heck of a lot of light. Depth of field looks like what I figured, a few angstrom units.
It's manual mode and ignores what kind of lens is being used. Whee. Fill a 32 GB memory card in a few minutes then just sort through the pics hoping to find one that isn't a blurry mess. Now that's my kind of photography.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 8, 2017)

Sorry for the late response, just saw your post.  For shooting macro I have 2 lenses that both work beautifully.  First is the 
AF-S VR Micro-Nikkor
105mm f/2.8G IF-ED and the second is the
Sigma 150mm f/2.8 EX DG APO HSM Macro.   Hope it helps!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Trenor (Apr 1, 2017)

I don't own a Nikon but I'd recommend getting a micro with a 100mm (or there about) focal length. It lets you get a nice frame without having to be right on the subject. Which is good if your subject spooks easily.


----------



## eminart (Apr 11, 2017)

The Tokina AT-X 100mm f/2.8 PRO D Macro is a great lens, as good or better than those from Nikon and the other secondary market names. And, it's a bit cheaper than the Nikon 105mm. You may not have heard of Tokina if you're not into photography, but they're well known for producing quality lenses.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## advan (Apr 11, 2017)

eminart said:


> The Tokina AT-X 100mm f/2.8 PRO D Macro is a great lens, as good or better than those from Nikon and the other secondary market names. And, it's a bit cheaper than the Nikon 105mm. You may not have heard of Tokina if you're not into photography, but they're well known for producing quality lenses.


I second the Tokina 100mm, it's what I use. Did you know Tokina was started by a group of Nikon engineers that branched off wanting to do more zooms back in the day?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eminart (Apr 11, 2017)

advan said:


> Did you know Tokina was started by a group of Nikon engineers that branched off wanting to do more zooms back in the day?



Yeah, I actually read about that several years ago when I was researching this particular macro lens. But I didn't know anything about Tokina before then.


----------



## Trenor (Apr 11, 2017)

advan said:


> I second the Tokina 100mm, it's what I use. Did you know Tokina was started by a group of Nikon engineers that branched off wanting to do more zooms back in the day?


I didn't know that. Cool info.


----------



## Walker253 (Apr 23, 2017)

eminart said:


> The Tokina AT-X 100mm f/2.8 PRO D Macro is a great lens, as good or better than those from Nikon and the other secondary market names. And, it's a bit cheaper than the Nikon 105mm. You may not have heard of Tokina if you're not into photography, but they're well known for producing quality lenses.





Arachnomaniac19 said:


> Well I'm shipping them almost 4,000km.


The Tokina is awesome, but it won't autofocus on the D3300. The D3300 doesn't have the motor, only D7000 and up. You can still use it, but it's manual focus only.


----------



## Screamingreenmachine (May 8, 2017)

Super late response but depending on the lenses you already have, you could do a reverse set up or even look into an adapter. My camera is the d3100 and I got it used with the basic kit lens and a 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 nikkor telephoto. I recently got into macro and wasn't too sure on whether or not I would like it so I got a Raynox DCR 150 adapter that has worked fantastically for me. At 300mm, I can fill the entire frame with a half inch sling. My only problem is lighting (only using the built in flash set to the lowest power which is still so awful so a speed light will be my next purchase). One day I'll drop the money for a dedicated lens, but for now this is really doing the trick for me. All that's left is the speed light and I'll be set for a while most likely. My photography isn't anything great, but I've learned a ton by going this route and saved some money.

Also I personally find that autofocus isn't really necessary for macro photography. I use my body as the focus. Just small movements and my eyes are the only thing letting me know if I'm in focus or not. 

I'm no expert, and I'm still learning and have tons to improve on, but this is my 2 cents on the macro lens idea!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Craig (Dec 7, 2017)

I love macro photography and I don't do enough of it these days. I have tried so many things over the years. One thing I wanted to mention was you can use a teleconverter (I use a 2x) to help take the photos over 1:1. My main macro lens is a lester-a-dine 105mm 1:1 macro lens. It is am excellent razor sharp retro lens. I also use a macro ring light. Sadly mine got broken in a cave but it did work well. I had a Sigma 50mm 1:1 macro lens also. I ended up selling it because it got no use.

In the past I used the Raynox dcr 250 or sometimes I play around with that on the macro lens and get interesting results.

I am not sure of the exact point I was trying to make. Other than macro photography can be done a lot or different methods. Does anyone have any experience with with the macro clip ons for phones? I have some but they do not fit my current phone. For the following photos (please excuse the low res quality I had to take screen shots real quick. I just cleared space on my memory card)
1) the 105mm macro lens at night at 1:1 
2) high end point and shoot camrea in macro mode 
3) Sigma 50mm 1:1 macro at 1:2 or 3
4) Sigma 50mm 1:1 macro at 1:1 
5) my cellphone camera no attachments

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GenXtra (Jan 1, 2018)

I've been procrastinating long enough on DSLR photography & have opted to try it. Rather than blow my wad up front on new eqpt., I opted to go a different route. I've registered for a one evening class in April at a very reputable shop & have ordered a Nikon D70S with very low actuations. Also ordered a set of Kenko extension tubes & am undecided on a macro lens. In earlier posts I see a suggested Nikkor would this be it?:







Is it suggested to use a macro flash ring as well?
I would much rather spend more money on lens/accessories than on a higher end body at this time. Besides if I'm not mistaken the D70 was a pretty darn good camera in its time years ago.


----------



## Mikew9788 (Mar 25, 2018)

eminart said:


> The Tokina AT-X 100mm f/2.8 PRO D Macro is a great lens, as good or better than those from Nikon and the other secondary market names. And, it's a bit cheaper than the Nikon 105mm. You may not have heard of Tokina if you're not into photography, but they're well known for producing quality lenses.


I second the tokina 100mm 2.8 macro. Grest lens at a great price. Use mine a lot. Great for portraits too.


----------

